# a parte g4l..

## codadilupo

.. c'e' altro software libero che si possa usare per clonare partizioni quali che siano i sistemi installati ?

Il fatto è che non mi riesce di utilizzarlo, 'sto g4l: arrivo al menu, scelgo l'opzione, e lui muore miseramente...

Si', ok, ci sarebbe dd, ma vorrei risparmiare un poco di spazio  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## lordalbert

dd?

----------

## comio

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> .. c'e' altro software libero che si possa usare per clonare partizioni quali che siano i sistemi installati ?
> 
> Il fatto è che non mi riesce di utilizzarlo, 'sto g4l: arrivo al menu, scelgo l'opzione, e lui muore miseramente...
> 
> Si', ok, ci sarebbe dd, ma vorrei risparmiare un poco di spazio 
> ...

 

dd e gzip (o bz2 o lzma)?

ciao

luigi

----------

## k01

prova partimage

----------

## codadilupo

 *comio wrote:*   

> dd e gzip (o bz2 o lzma)?

 

tutte ottime soluzioni. Quel che mi perplime è il tempo: con ghost per windows in un'oretta abitualmente si completa il lavoro di clonazione, e in un paio d'ore si effettua il restore, anche su dischi di dimensioni differenti. Con dd invece dovrei ottenere un'ìimmagine delle medesime dimensioni, il che significa, oltre che spazio sprecato, anche un sacco di tempo perso. Comprimere con bzip2 mi risparmia spazio, ma non migliora il fattore tempo etc..

Coda

----------

## Onip

cp con qualche opzione per preservare i permessi? (mi pare ci sia, no?)

----------

## Kernel78

Dunque tieni conto che puoi lavorare a livello di partizione o di filesystem, entrambe hanno pregi e difetti.

Se copi la partizione non te ne frega niente di cosa contenga e quale fs usi ma di contro hai un'immagine grande come la partizione originale (e anche se puoi comprimerla al restore hai dei problemi).

Lavorando a livello di fs ti copi solo i file e puoi anche decidere di escluderne alcuni e quindi meno spazio sprecato ma di contro devi ovviamente avere i driver per accedere al fs.

Comparando le due opzioni mi viene in mente che se la partizione è molto piena allora è più veloce copiarla (con dd o simili) mentre se è quasi vuota passando dal fs si fa molto prima.

Queste sono le considerazioni che mi vengono in mente.

Come soluzioni alternative a questo g4l (che non ho mai sentito prima) puoi provare a guardare "system rescue cd", noi lo usiamo in ufficio per farci le immagini dei server e per ripristinarle in caso di problemi ... ma in tutta onesta non ho idea se possa lavorare sul fs ...

----------

## djinnZ

ma i cari buoni vecchi affidabili testatissimi | tar gzip shh rsync e bzip proprio non ti vanno giù?! Puoi fare tutto quello che ti pare e risparmi spazio e fatica (visto che l'hardlinking è una pratica sconsigliabile, tra l'altro, ed è l'unica cosa che può creare difficoltà).

----------

## richard77

Per aumentare la comprimibilità della partizione si può creare un file grande come lo spazio libero da /dev/zero 

(dd if=dev/zero of=pippo count=$spazio_libero)

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ma i cari buoni vecchi affidabili testatissimi | tar gzip shh rsync e bzip proprio non ti vanno giù?! Puoi fare tutto quello che ti pare e risparmi spazio e fatica (visto che l'hardlinking è una pratica sconsigliabile, tra l'altro, ed è l'unica cosa che può creare difficoltà).

 

E' che quando dico "quali che siano i sistemi installati" intendo che debbo poter ripristinare quello che ho clonato, e se per linux non è un problema, con windows otterrei qualcosa di non avviabile  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

... per la serie, ci voleva tanto ad essere più precisi...  :Twisted Evil: 

Non è così facile arrivare a pensare a windows come ad un normale sistema operativo, fino a windows xp SP2 si poteva fare qualcosa a patto di avere di avere fat32 sul disco di sistema, ora l'unica è clonare la partizione in effetti.

Alternative zero per quel che so.

----------

## Kernel78

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> E' che quando dico "quali che siano i sistemi installati" intendo che debbo poter ripristinare quello che ho clonato, e se per linux non è un problema, con windows otterrei qualcosa di non avviabile 
> 
> 

 

Probabilmente è a causa della mia quasi nulla conoscenza di windows ma non capisco questa tua affermazione ...

Una volta che hai i driver per il fs tutti quei tool vanno benissimo a prescindere dal S.O. che li usa ... o c'è qualcosa che non so ?

/EDIT: attenzione a non far puntare troppo la discussione su windows o la chiudo ... ormai ci sto prendendo gusto  :Laughing: 

----------

## Scen

My 2 cents: se si deve clonare una partizione NTFS (contenente qualsiasi cosa  :Rolling Eyes:  ), si può utilizzare l'ottimo strumento ntfsclone che, tramite gzip e/o netcat, riesce a creare un'immagine compressa della partizione via rete (quindi su un'altro pc, per esempio).

Se invece le partizioni sono ext2/3-reiserfs-xfs si può usare, come è già stato detto, il buon tar+gzip, e sempre tramite netcat "sparare" l'immagine direttamente" su un altro pc.

----------

## riverdragon

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Una volta che hai i driver per il fs tutti quei tool vanno benissimo a prescindere dal S.O. che li usa ... o c'è qualcosa che non so ?

 

Se non sbaglio "quel SO" ha bisogno di una serie di file fissi sul disco (fissi sui blocchi, non nella gerarchia delle directory) e quindi l'unica è proprio copiare interamente la partizione.

Per i backup di questo tipo io uso partimage, copia la partizione, la comprime/decomprime, e se non ricordo male riesce pure ad evitare di copiare il contenuto dei blocchi vuoti (cosa che dd non sa fare); per il backup di linux invece uso rsync-backup.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> /EDIT: attenzione a non far puntare troppo la discussione su windows o la chiudo ... ormai ci sto prendendo gusto 

 

Hei, mascherina, non ci provare: la discussione è su quale strumento Free Software sia migliore per superare le limitazioni dell'OS del demonio (un demonios, in pratica  :Razz: ) non sull'OS medesimo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

